# Quote



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

I can’t figure out how to quote part of someone’s post in my reply.
I am sure it is super simple...I can’t figure it out. I tried copy and paste to no avail.
Appreciate some tips please.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

cma62 said:


> I can’t figure out how to quote part of someone’s post in my reply.
> I am sure it is super simple...I can’t figure it out. I tried copy and paste to no avail.
> Appreciate some tips please.


Look to the bottom right of any given post and you'll see 'quote' 'multi-quote' and 'quick reply.' Click on 'quote' and the entire post will show up at the top of the quote box and you enter your reply beneath it. You can also delete whatever parts of the original quote you don't want to include. Just be sure not to erase any portion of the quote tags when deleting any unwanted text. Use the preview button liberally to see how it appears before you actually post it to the board.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

. You can also delete whatever parts of the original quote you don't want to include. Just be sure not to erase any portion of the quote tags when deleting any unwanted text. Use the preview button liberally to see how it appears before you actually post it to the board.[/QUOTE said:


> I tested it with this reply 🤞


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome....thanks....😊


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

cma62 said:


> Awesome....thanks....😊


See what you did wrong? When you deleted text you deleted the right bracket at the end of the first quote tag. Add that right bracket ] back in and it will display properly.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oops...ok think I got it now...thank you again


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

cma62 said:


> Oops...ok think I got it now...thank you again


Testing


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

cma62 said:


> Testing


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Looks like you got it, let us know if you need help with anything else.

Niall


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

The Raven said:


> Nevermore


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

3putt said:


> See what you did wrong? When you deleted text you deleted the right bracket at the end of the first quote tag. Add that right bracket ] back in and it will display properly.


Ah, yes...

If you delete one of the brackets...
All the meaningful words, flow, drip off and down.
Off of the severed end of the sentence, into one of the below, Guillotine baskets. :surprise:

This becoming a horrible, disheveled mess.
Especially, if left to it's own cryptic, QWERTY devices.
This be one of my techniques, of this, I must confess.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Just checking in that this is all resolved? Any other issues with it? 

- JB


----------

